# [solved] network interface eth0 does not exist

## bytenirvana

Hi,

I had to exchange my motherboard to a Gigabyte P35-DS3 (the former model was a Gigabyte too) and after booting, it doesn't recognize the build in network device anymore.

lspci shows Realtek Semiconductor rev 01

After I compiled the kernel with both network drivers I found for "realtek" (not as module) it is still the same.

How can I get the network connection back?

----------

## Desintegr

Please give useful information : 

 - dmesg

 - zgrep R8169 /proc/config.gz

----------

## bytenirvana

I deleted /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules.

eth0 now shows up. However I can't get a connection (using dhcp it should work automagically right?)

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Please give useful information : 

 

sure:

dmesg

```

Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #2 SMP Mon Jun 2 11:25:26 CEST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000dfee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000dfee0000 - 00000000dfee3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000dfee3000 - 00000000dfef0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000dfef0000 - 00000000dff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000220000000 (usable)

Warning only 4GB will be used.

Use a PAE enabled kernel.

3200MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f5260

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 1048576) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->  1048576

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->  1048576

On node 0 totalpages: 1048576

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 6400 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 812800 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F6C50, 0014 (r0 GBT   )

ACPI: RSDT DFEE3040, 0034 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: FACP DFEE30C0, 0074 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: DSDT DFEE3180, 4B32 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI     1000 MSFT  100000C)

ACPI: FACS DFEE0000, 0040

ACPI: HPET DFEE7E00, 0038 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU       98)

ACPI: MCFG DFEE7E80, 003C (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: APIC DFEE7D00, 0084 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

Processor #3 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

Processor #2 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at e0000000 (gap: dff00000:10100000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 1040384

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0566000 soft=c0546000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 2666.780 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 3628932k/4194304k available (3223k kernel code, 38868k reserved, 841k data, 264k init, 2751360k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe17000 - 0xfffff000   (1952 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc04ff000 - 0xc0541000   ( 264 kB)

      .data : 0xc0425c24 - 0xc04f8364   ( 841 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0425c24   (3223 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5336.16 BogoMIPS (lpj=26680836)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6700  @ 2.66GHz stepping 0b

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c0567000 soft=c0547000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5333.35 BogoMIPS (lpj=26666776)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6700  @ 2.66GHz stepping 0b

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 2/2 eip 3000

CPU 2 irqstacks, hard=c0568000 soft=c0548000

Initializing CPU#2

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5333.16 BogoMIPS (lpj=26665804)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 2

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#2.

CPU2: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6700  @ 2.66GHz stepping 0b

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 3/3 eip 3000

CPU 3 irqstacks, hard=c0569000 soft=c0549000

Initializing CPU#3

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5333.39 BogoMIPS (lpj=26666988)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 3

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#3.

CPU3: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6700  @ 2.66GHz stepping 0b

Total of 4 processors activated (21336.08 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#2]: passed.

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#3]: passed.

Brought up 4 CPUs

migration_cost=17,3231

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x400-0x4bf has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0d: iomem range 0xcca00-0xcffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0d: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0d: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: f4000000-f7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: fa000000-fa0fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.4

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: f8000000-f9ffffff

  PREFETCH window: fa200000-fa2fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.4[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1212408352.380:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

squashfs: version 3.2-r2 (2007/01/15) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.3.3

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLM 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.3.3

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

GFS2 (built Jun  2 2008 11:13:21) installed

Lock_Nolock (built Jun  2 2008 11:13:27) installed

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie03]

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: SAMSUNG HD321KJ, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: SAMSUNG HD321KJ, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: Host Protected Area detected.

   current capacity is 625140335 sectors (320071 MB)

   native  capacity is 625142448 sectors (320072 MB)

hda: Host Protected Area disabled.

hda: 625142448 sectors (320072 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=38913/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: max request size: 512KiB

hdc: 625142448 sectors (320072 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=38913/255/63

hdc: cache flushes supported

 hdc: unknown partition table

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 264k freed

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

libata version 2.21 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.11

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: 0x1F0 IDE port busy

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: 0x170 IDE port busy

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: no available legacy port

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0001e700 ctl 0x0001e802 bmdma 0x0001eb00 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0001e900 ctl 0x0001ea02 bmdma 0x0001eb08 irq 17

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

parport_pc 00:09: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xf8898000, 00:1d:7d:9e:b0:71, IRQ 16

ahci 0000:03:00.0: version 2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xfa100000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ahci 0000:03:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:03:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf889c100 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 17

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf889c180 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 17

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000e100

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000e200

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x0000e300

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 17, io base 0x0000e400

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000e500

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

JMB363: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:03:00.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:03:00.1 (0000 -> 0001)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

JMB363: chipset revision 2

JMB363: 100% native mode on irq 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.1 to 64

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0xc400-0xc407, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:DMA

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0xc408-0xc40f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xfa101000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 8-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-1:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 8-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

hdf: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4167B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdf: selected mode 0x42

ide2 at 0xc000-0xc007,0xc102 on irq 16

hdf: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Probing IDE interface ide3...

usb 8-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.0A as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.0A] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  169.09  Fri Jan 11 14:38:28 PST 2008

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/hdf

GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

Adding 16008764k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:16008764k

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  2.0 Reader-CF    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 4:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

usb-storage: device scan complete

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

r8169: eth0: link down

vmmon: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted.

vmmon: no version magic, tainting kernel.

/dev/vmmon[5153]: VMCI: Driver initialized.

/dev/vmmon[5153]: Module vmmon: registered with major=10 minor=165

/dev/vmmon[5153]: Initial HV check: anyNotCapable=0 anyUnlocked=0 anyEnabled=1 anyDisabled=0

/dev/vmmon[5153]: HV check: anyNotCapable=0 anyUnlocked=0 anyEnabled=1 anyDisabled=0

/dev/vmmon[5153]: Module vmmon: initialized

vmnet: no version magic, tainting kernel.

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 5191 (vmnet-bridge)

/dev/vmnet: hub 0 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 0 successfully opened

bridge-eth0: enabling the bridge

bridge-eth0: up

bridge-eth0: already up

bridge-eth0: attached

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 5228 (vmnet-netifup)

/dev/vmnet: hub 8 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 5227 (vmnet-netifup)

/dev/vmnet: hub 1 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 1 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 5219 (vmnet-natd)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 5244 (vmnet-dhcpd)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 5252 (vmnet-dhcpd)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 1 successfully opened

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

vmnet8: no IPv6 routers present

vmnet1: no IPv6 routers present

```

zgrep R8169 /proc/config.gz

```

CONFIG_R8169=m

# CONFIG_R8169_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_R8169_VLAN=y

```

----------

## Desintegr

 *Quote:*   

> r8169: eth0: link down
> 
> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

 

Check connections.

----------

## bytenirvana

 :Embarassed:  yes indeed

the ethernet cable was not connected. thank you for pointing me to it

----------

